# Forum Home Renovation Pergolas, Gazebos, Strombellas & Rotundas  Wrap around house Veranda

## Bart1080

I've been wanting to build a wrap around Veranda for the last 3 years.  Drawn up plans, started to mark out the posts and bought the 90x90x2.0 gal steel posts. 
The finished build will be: colorbond rooflined underside possibly with cement sheetingAnd attached to the brick wall7 hips & 3valley'sVeranda is 2400mm widePosts distance vary between 3000mm down to 2500mm apart (34 posts to go around the entire house)  
There may be a decent length of time between framing and roofing, so Ive chosen to use treated pine everywhere..
Looking at the spanning charts Im a little unsure of sizes given I will have it lined. 
Could someone confirm if I've sized the timber correctly to handle iron roof and cement sheet lined? Wall plate to brick wall and fascia beam on steel posts 140mm x 45mm treated pine or can I get away with 125mm?Rafters same size as beams but only 35mm thick treated pine...unsure of slope/fall of roof.  is it 12 degrees minimum (house is 22.5 Degree)?

----------


## Bart1080

Hi all,  anyone able to confirm if my calcs on the timber sizing is correct? 
re: Could someone confirm if I've sized the timber correctly to handle iron roof and cement sheet lined?  Wall plate to brick wall and fascia beam on steel posts 140mm x 45mm treated pine or can I get away with 125mm?Rafters same size as beams but only 35mm thick treated pine

----------


## r3nov8or

1. Wall Plate. Be careful attaching this large structure only to the brick veneer. It should be attached to the wall of roof framing. 
    Beams. You need to select from this line, depending on the stress grade you have available in TP. Do you have a table that suggests otherwise?    
2. Rafters. I've used non-coupled rafters from the AS. 3000mm exceeds your span, which is good. NB 900mm spacing. Choose from the indicated line depending on stress grade  
Hot tip - use seasoned / kiln dried (KD) timber

----------


## Bart1080

Thanks R3nov8or.  I'II take on board the hot tip with the KD.  
Might put in a 3 extra posts to have the max span 2700/2800mm and still use the 190mm to allow for ceiling loads
 and MGP12 140mm x 45mm beam dynabolted every 2000mm

----------

